# 69 GTO Interior Color



## siouxman1974 (May 2, 2011)

I have a friend who is looking to match the interior color of some sunvisors he bought. The color on the label is called Metallic parchment Madrid. I looked through all the paint books at the local paint store and this color is not an option in the book. He called the place where he got the visors and they gave him a code of 239G. This code is no where in the books as well. Does anyone know where a person can come up with this paint code? We are looking to paint the dashboard with this color.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There were 2 parchment colors that year: GM codes:
Color code 257 w/bucket seats
Parchment w/bench seats Code 267

Never heard of the metallic parchment Madrid


----------



## siouxman1974 (May 2, 2011)

Your not the first person to say that. This color has been a pain my friends back side. I think we will probably see if a paint store can just bench make the paint.


----------

